# what is underpinning



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

hi all,

can anyone tell me what is the meaning of underpinning qualifications? and what actually required if you have one.

As per ACS document check list I found this:


If you have a Master degree, please provide documents for the *underpinning qualifications*.

These documents need to be certified copies of original documents in PDF format and an English 
translation if the documents are not in English. This information is typically found in transcripts, mark 
sheets, testamurs, completion letters and awards.



Thanks in Advance.


----------



## livetolove (Sep 19, 2013)

kahn1 said:


> hi all,
> 
> can anyone tell me what is the meaning of underpinning qualifications? and what actually required if you have one.
> 
> ...


They're asking for supporting documents -
1. Attested marksheets/transcripts
2. Attested copy of your degree.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

kahn1 said:


> hi all,
> 
> can anyone tell me what is the meaning of underpinning qualifications? and what actually required if you have one.
> 
> ...


This means ACS is looking for Graduation certificate mainly. If you have Post Graduation, very good, give document for that. In addition, also give 'underpinning' i.e. the Graduation documents, too.


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks guys for your quick replies.

@mainak: what I understood from your reply that I need to give my Bachelors Degree certificate and its transcript. and Master's degree certificate and its transcript. I have consolidated ones for both. do I need transcripts for every semester and full course description separately as well.

And also I will submit my 10 nd 12 grade marksheet and certificate. 
Thanks


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

kahn1 said:


> Thanks guys for your quick replies.
> 
> @mainak: what I understood from your reply that I need to give my Bachelors Degree certificate and its transcript. and Master's degree certificate and its transcript. I have consolidated ones for both. do I need transcripts for every semester and full course description separately as well.
> 
> ...


1. Yes - each semester's mark sheet should be submitted although last semester's one likely showing the result of all semesters'

2. No - ACS does not care about 10th and 12th. However, during visa application you will need that


----------

